# Flourish or Excel?



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

What size tank do you have? It may be better to go with dry ferts and mix your own or dry dose. If buying premixed I would go with Thrive Thrive+ 500ml | Premium Liquid Fertilizer | NilocG Aquatics and you can still dose excel if you like.

Dan


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> What size tank do you have? It may be better to go with dry ferts and mix your own or dry dose. If buying premixed I would go with Thrive Thrive+ 500ml | Premium Liquid Fertilizer | NilocG Aquatics and you can still dose excel if you like.
> 
> Dan


 I have a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Bogey said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank.


I think Thrive would be perfect for that. If it was a bigger tank I would definitely go dry fert as it is a lot cheaper. If you are doing a DIY Co2 you won't need the Excel but you can add if you like for an extra carbon source and some algae control

Dan


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> I think Thrive would be perfect for that. If it was a bigger tank I would definitely go dry fert as it is a lot cheaper. If you are doing a DIY Co2 you won't need the Excel but you can add if you like for an extra carbon source and some algae control
> 
> Dan



Hmmm i cant order online right now. Do they sell it in store? And whats bad with Seachem Flourish? The real question is do i need any liquid ferts.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Bogey said:


> Hmmm i cant order online right now. Do they sell it in store? And whats bad with Seachem Flourish? The real question is do i need any liquid ferts.


It doesn't provide much in the form of N,P,K and you would have to add other products to it. I have never used and never will so its probably best for others to comment on it. Personally I mix my own ferts but I know plenty of others on here have had good success with Thrive. As for the seachem fertilizer products I'm not well versed in them.

Dan


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> It doesn't provide much in the form of N,P,K and you would have to add other products to it. I have never used and never will so its probably best for others to comment on it. Personally I mix my own ferts but I know plenty of others on here have had good success with Thrive. As for the seachem fertilizer products I'm not well versed in them.
> 
> Dan


 Alright thanks :]


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Problem with the Flourish line is you need a whole lot to cover everything you need. A ton of different products. 

I highly recommend Thrive as @Dman911 mentioned and he is right Flourish does not contain much of what you need all together

And excel is different as that it's not a fertilizer but a booster so would be even more important to have all the ferts covered with csmb and npk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Bogey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im just wondering about which should i buy. I want to buy Seachem Flourish Excel (liquid carbon) But at the same time i want to buy Seachem flourish (Liquid ferts) I have ADA Amazonia Aqua Soil as my substrate and i do inject DIY CO2 (Yeast and sugar)
> I want to know which will be the best for my plants. I want a drawf hairgrass carpet which im working on right now! :grin2:


I use all the Seachem liquid fertilizers in my tank, except Flourish Excell, as I use pressurized C02. I do the EI dosing. On Mon, Wed, & Fri I dose macros. Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium. On Tues, Thurs, & Sat I dose Micros, Seachem Flourish, Iron & Advance. On Sunday I do a 50 % water change. Lots of people on here recommend dry ferts because they are cheaper in the long run. I'm really happy with the results I get using liquid ferts, so it's not about the money. Just my opinion 😊

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Deedledee said:


> I use all the Seachem liquid fertilizers in my tank, except Flourish Excell, as I use pressurized C02. I do the EI dosing. On Mon, Wed, & Fri I dose macros. Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium. On Tues, Thurs, & Sat I dose Micros, Seachem Flourish, Iron & Advance. On Sunday I do a 50 % water change. Lots of people on here recommend dry ferts because they are cheaper in the long run. I'm really happy with the results I get using liquid ferts, so it's not about the money. Just my opinion 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


If you get the chance try thrive out. Its is all 5 of those seachem products in 1 bottle. I would assume far far cheaper but then again if your happy with it and it ain't broke don't fix it.

Dan


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Could not afford the Seachem line of ferts, dose way too much.
I purchased the whole set once several years ago, once was enough.
For what one set of Seachem costs I can buy enough dry to last @ least 5 years.

Continuing to use their "Prime" product which is great.
Excel as an algaecide but only about 250ml per year.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Dman911 said:


> If you get the chance try thrive out. Its is all 5 of those seachem products in 1 bottle. I would assume far far cheaper but then again if your happy with it and it ain't broke don't fix it.
> 
> Dan


I would try it if I could find it. I use Seachem because I can buy it locally. I live outside of Vancouver & don't have a lot of choices. I will google Thrive & see what it's all about. Thanks Dan !


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Deedledee said:


> I would try it if I could find it. I use Seachem because I can buy it locally. I live outside of Vancouver & don't have a lot of choices. I will google Thrive & see what it's all about. Thanks Dan !


If you have bigger tanks as @Maryland Guppy suggested dry ferts are totally the way to go and you can custom mix them to suit your needs. Again you can order from EI based NPK + CSM+B - NilocG Aquatics Thats $16 for all the ferts you need and it will last you significantly longer (this is an understatement) 

Dan

Bump: Oh wait your in Canada like me... I can PM you where I get mine if you like.

Dan


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Dman911 said:


> If you have bigger tanks as @Maryland Guppy suggested dry ferts are totally the way to go and you can custom mix them to suit your needs. Again you can order from EI based NPK + CSM+B - NilocG Aquatics Thats $16 for all the ferts you need and it will last you significantly longer (this is an understatement)
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


I was just on the NilocG website. OMG ! I can order a jug of the complete liquid fertilizer for $ 40.00 US ! Treats 10,000 gallons & no refrigeration necessary. I like that !
Definitely going to try this, as currently I am buying Seachem 500 ml macros for $ 18.00 each & they don't last as well as the Thrive by the looks of things . Thanks for the tip. Yes, please let me know where you order yours in Canada.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Could not afford the Seachem line of ferts, dose way too much.
> 
> I purchased the whole set once several years ago, once was enough.
> 
> ...




I hear ya. I went through all of the bottles once and was done. What is worse is I had to print out a seachem product schedule just to know what bottle on what day to dose. Some days 2-3 bottles. Was just ridiculous. I now use NilocG EI ferts for 60 gallon and ThriveS for Shrimp 20 gallon. Could not be any easier and cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> I hear ya. I went through all of the bottles once and was done. What is worse is I had to print out a seachem product schedule just to know what bottle on what day to dose. Some days 2-3 bottles. Was just ridiculous. I now use NilocG EI ferts for 60 gallon and ThriveS for Shrimp 20 gallon. Could not be any easier and cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it's also got to be " idiot proof" Dry ferts scare me when I see 1/32 of a tsp. I get nervous! My major was Biology, not chemistry. Will stick with liquid, but definitely will try Thrive !!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TormentedFishTank (May 21, 2017)

Deedledee said:


> For me it's also got to be " idiot proof" Dry ferts scare me when I see 1/32 of a tsp. I get nervous! My major was Biology, not chemistry. Will stick with liquid, but definitely will try Thrive !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


There are spoons you can buy that make it idiot proof. 

I use this, only $3.50 for them.

https://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Stain...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NAAYF03ZDY8T2VCRK1KC

And then to convert the sizes into what you need:

https://countoncross.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/how-much-is-a-pinch-and-what-is-a-dash/

So I give a "Dash"(1/8 tsp) of KNO3, and a "Smidgen"(1/32 tsp) of everything else for my tank. I don't even have to look it up anymore, super easy.

I keep a little plastic bowl, I put water in it, put my ferts for that day in it, stir to mix as much as possible and then dump it in the tank. The only thing I can't get to dissolve is something red in the Plantex CSM+B. Not that it matters, I could dump it directly into the tank and it's fine. I just like doing it this way so no chance a fish will eat it.

The way I see it, when you buy liquid ferts you are mostly paying for their water.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Deedledee said:


> For me it's also got to be " idiot proof" Dry ferts scare me when I see 1/32 of a tsp. I get nervous! My major was Biology, not chemistry. Will stick with liquid, but definitely will try Thrive !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk




EI ferts dosing liquid at the cost of dry ferts. Mix with your own RO water and call it good. Simply dose with the awesome spill free MUCH easier to use dosing bottles compared to seachem. No guessing or anything. In fact the dosing bottles are so awesome I have ordered extra. I have like 10 of them lol. No using caps. Love it. http://nilocg.com/diy-ei-liquid-fertilizer/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

TormentedFishTank said:


> There are spoons you can buy that make it idiot proof.
> 
> I use this, only $3.50 for them.
> 
> ...


Secretly that's why you are tormented, right? Lol
Thanks for the tips 😊

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> EI ferts dosing liquid at the cost of dry ferts. Mix with your own RO water and call it good. Simply dose with the awesome spill free MUCH easier to use dosing bottles compared to seachem. No guessing or anything. In face the dosing bottles are so awesome I have ordered extra. I have like 10 of them lol. No using caps. Love it. DIY EI Liquid Fertilizer| Premium Aquarium Fertilizer | NilocG Aquatics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I forgot about those +1

Dan


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Dman911 said:


> Oh I forgot about those +1
> 
> Dan


Oooh, want that ! 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Oh I forgot about those +1
> 
> Dan


 Hey Dan, where can i get thrive? I live in Canada so they wont ship to me.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Can get it here: https://theplantguy.ca/collections/liquid/products/thrive-all-in-one-by-niloc-aquatics-500-ml and here: https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main...d=3377&zenid=2be6a8d94efb83418644a59140df9519

You can probably ask either to bring in any of their products. If you want I could give John (the plant guy) a call and find out if he would.

Dan


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Can get it here: https://theplantguy.ca/collections/liquid/products/thrive-all-in-one-by-niloc-aquatics-500-ml and here: https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main...d=3377&zenid=2be6a8d94efb83418644a59140df9519
> 
> Dan


 Woah they sell it at Angelfins?!? I mine as well drive there . Thanks!


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Bogey said:


> Woah they sell it at Angelfins?!? I mine as well drive there . Thanks!


Ontario I take it 

Dan


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Dman911 said:


> Can get it here: https://theplantguy.ca/collections/liquid/products/thrive-all-in-one-by-niloc-aquatics-500-ml and here: https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main...d=3377&zenid=2be6a8d94efb83418644a59140df9519
> 
> You can probably ask either to bring in any of their products. If you want I could give John (the plant guy) a call and find out if he would.
> 
> Dan


I know John. I ordered all my Tropica plants from him last Oct. I will check him out for the ferts ! Thanks


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

There's a lot of good advice here on dry ferts. I used to use Flourish and Trace as well when I first started. I have long since switched to NilocG dry ferts, and I must say, I'm never going back. Even for smaller tanks, as soon as you figure out how much you need to mix and use a month, you will never purchase a bottle of Flourish again.

Have you considered using a liquid carbon alternative? It would cost more than your current DIY route, but it would be considerably less effort and maintenance. I like Excel and all, but it's pretty costly for what it is.

A generic alternative to Excel is Metricide


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

I drove to Angelfins and i went to find some nilcog fert. But sadlt they didnt have any :crying:. I did pick up some biohome ultimate media ! And for the time being i bought Seachem flourish.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Bogey said:


> I want to buy Seachem Flourish Excel


Get metricide 14 a lot cheaper.


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I, like many who have already posted, have switched to mixing up a solution using GLA dry fert PPS program. It's actually much easier than it sounds and more cost effective by far. That said, I still think pretty highly of Seachem products. While Flourish Comprehensive has minimal amount of Macro elements, this also makes it a great starter product. Difficult to overdose, which can cause issues, while still providing some benefit.

Also, I use pressurized Co2 but continue to dose Excel, if anything for this products ability to retard algae growth.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Sorry everyone for the late reply! But i was considering doing dry ferts but the only problem is i live in Canada... I think that its banned here, because i remember my brother being yelled at for asking if they sell it. They said you need some sort of license in order to have potassium nitrate in Canada.

Bump:


Dman911 said:


> Can get it here: https://theplantguy.ca/collections/liquid/products/thrive-all-in-one-by-niloc-aquatics-500-ml and here: https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main...d=3377&zenid=2be6a8d94efb83418644a59140df9519
> 
> You can probably ask either to bring in any of their products. If you want I could give John (the plant guy) a call and find out if he would.
> 
> Dan


 Hey Dan, im wondering how do you have dry ferts in Canada? Did you make that saltpeter thing or smuggled it :wink2:?


----------

